# I can see clearly now....



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

My son was doing a service and MOT check on this old Astra, and he said to me he feared the headlights could fail as the beam pattern would be too disrupted by the heavy hazing.

So, I'm there with my first ever wet sand :thumb:



















Masked up a bit and a very light sand:










Loving the 50/50 using Megs #105 & Hexlogic yellow pad:



















All done:










So I've popped me wet sanding cherry


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice! Impressive 50/50


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice work Chris never tried wet sanding before looks 100% better you must be happy with those lights.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks chaps, I was so pleased I washed the wife's car :doublesho


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

well done mate, my mates car failed mot on this, told him to sand and polish, but he bought new light for 100 odd quid, go figure.......


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Deniance said:


> well done mate, my mates car failed mot on this, told him to sand and polish, but he bought new light for 100 odd quid, go figure.......


Its strange how people dont believe or wont believe that it can work


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

What grit sand paper did you use?

Looks very good!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Well done, mate


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Twizz said:


> What grit sand paper did you use?
> 
> Looks very good!


It was P800 wet and dry - but I rubbed VERY lightly!:doublesho


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

ottostein said:


> Its strange how people dont believe or wont believe that it can work


I have to admit to a quiet..... "Oh sh1t!" .......moment just after I had sanded


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice job, But i fear you have made a BIG mistake !! your washed your wife's car..... there's no turning back now


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Excellent work mate, your brave to attempt that mate!!


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

bambam12 said:


> Nice job, But i fear you have made a BIG mistake !! your washed your wife's car..... there's no turning back now


 what have I done


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dazz said:


> Excellent work mate, your brave to attempt that mate!!


Thanks Dazz, gotta say its less scary on someone else's old banger :lol:


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Chris 9-5 said:


> Thanks Dazz, gotta say its less scary on someone else's old banger :lol:


Haha!! Fair play mate, I want to try a spare pannel from a scrappy!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice result
know what you mean the first time ,you think..oh oh ive ruined em but they all polish back

wait till you wetsand on paint that gets the knees a knocking first time as well

nice result,illuminating


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

50/50:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## jimbatt (May 13, 2009)

Some difference!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Cracking 50/50 nice work.:thumb:


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Well done. I suppose the whole car looks nicer after doing that.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

What a difference.

CraigQQ did mine a year or so ago and the visual improvement to the car was amazing!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and got some balls doing that.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Love that 50/50!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

50/50 looks mint! That's the sort of thing I'd probably give a blast I'd be too scared to try it straight onto my paintwork 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for the comments guys


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Need to do this to my astra too! great job


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Good as new :thumb:


----------

